# Picture Of The Week (Week 1)



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2014)

Along the same lines of Question Of The Week, we'll also be having a Picture Of The Week. Pictures will be selected by staff and will appear magically each week. The candidate criteria is pretty loose for now. As long as the picture is of or by a member it's fair game, whether it comes from this site or not. It can come from their own website, their Etsy or FB page or anywhere else we find them. The inaugural Week 1 picture is one I snatched off of a members FB page and I think you'll all agree it's worthy to start this series off with . . . .





Congratulations Tony @Tclem - you are the featured picture numero uno of this weekly series.

I bet someone could come up with a good caption for this one.........

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 16, 2014)

"it started out as a 36 inch bowl......."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 16, 2014)

"I swear it's this big" The bowl, that is

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2014)

If your a good boy you can lick the bowl.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ha...that's a great picture....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2014)

The man is a worker- look at the damn mess on the floor!!!! Looks like my floor.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh no this is gonna be ugly before it's over with. Lol. Thanks Kevin. Honestly that bowl was bigger but somebody dropped a bag of nails in it a 1000 years ago. Went through 4 carbide tips cutting tacks out of it. Didn't want to waste the bowl so I just used carbide tips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Along the same lines of Question Of The Week, we'll also be having a Picture Of The Week. Pictures will be selected by staff and will appear magically each week. The candidate criteria is pretty loose for now. As long as the picture is of or by a member it's fair game, whether it comes from this site or not. It can come from their own website, their Etsy or FB page or anywhere else we find them. The inaugural Week 1 picture is one I snatched off of a members FB page and I think you'll all agree it's worthy to start this series off with . . . .
> 
> View attachment 45496
> 
> ...


And I thought I blocked all the crazies off my fb page. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 3, 2014)

I think @Kevin forgot a week or two. I was looking forward to making fun of someone else

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 3, 2014)

No, he didn't forget. This one was worth 4 weeks!
"Uh..... you wanted a box?"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 3, 2014)

SENC said:


> No, he didn't forget. This one was worth 4 weeks!
> "Uh..... you wanted a box?"


I hear you. Lol


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 3, 2014)

Jonathan if you submit a photo we won't laugh or make fun of you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 3, 2014)

WOW !!! Where did the wood go????


----------



## bench1holio (Apr 3, 2014)

Please sir, some more!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes I admit I let this slip through the cracks (just now catching up on it) because to me it didn't seem to generate much interest. If there is enough interest I will see about giving it some CPR . . . .


----------



## Tclem (Apr 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Yes I admit I let this slip through the cracks (just now catching up on it) because to me it didn't seem to generate much interest. If there is enough interest I will see about giving it some CPR . . . .


Make them as funny as the first week


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Make them as funny as the first week



I can't control that, but I do think they should run the gamut between fun ones like yours, to some of the more professional shots like @SDB777 and others here post that are professional grade. .Members who have taken the time to become really good photographers deserve some accolades too. But above all it should be a fun thing. WB is all about fun. And addiction. But remember, some addictions are fun. Picture that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree with Henry - This was just worth 4 weeks  _*"But honey - it was 275 pounds. Shipping added a bit to the cost. This is what was inside. We can send it to your mother... she is worth it... right?"*_

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ButchC (Apr 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Yes I admit I let this slip through the cracks (just now catching up on it) because to me it didn't seem to generate much interest. If there is enough interest I will see about giving it some CPR . . . .



I thought you were puttin the kibash(?) on posts that were only to gauge interest??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2014)

ButchC said:


> I thought you were puttin the kibash(?) on posts that were only to gauge interest??




I did and have and will. I never posted any _"who's interested in a picture of the week?"_ thread. I took a chance and threw it out there and it didn't fly. It doesn't hurt my feelings at all. It didn't fly so I dropped it - but I never posted it as a _"Would y'all like to buy this......"_ now did I?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol. 

Well, I think it's a fun idea. Allows folks to get to know each other a bit more, and a few laughs never hurt anyone either. Or we could just have a dedicated make fun of tony thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 5, 2014)

Ha ha ha Jonathan. Lol. I guess I could have asked if anybody wanted to buy that bowl.  And 275lbs. Me or the bowl. Lol. I'm still trying to become good at turning then I'll work on photography. Lol


----------



## SENC (Apr 5, 2014)

Or both.



JR Custom Calls said:


> Lol.
> 
> Well, I think it's a fun idea. Allows folks to get to know each other a bit more, and a few laughs never hurt anyone either. Or we could just have a dedicated make fun of tony thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd say you're pretty good at photography if you took that pic!



Tclem said:


> Ha ha ha Jonathan. Lol. I guess I could have asked if anybody wanted to buy that bowl.  And 275lbs. Me or the bowl. Lol. I'm still trying to become good at turning then I'll work on photography. Lol


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 6, 2014)

For what it's worth, I like this thread, it's been a fun read and I would like to see more of them as well.


----------

